

A typical day at Intel Finland - anigbrowl
http://www.intel.com/en_UK/CannonBells/index.htm

======
Andi
Is this an "ad" for Intel's processors' capacities for graphics or physics?

I still don't know, but this reminds me of this German DIY sore ad (which is a
fake): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyv3q_yr8tI>

